# Manitoba rabbit report



## Chris Benson (Apr 3, 2004)

It seems there are a few rabbits to the north of you guys, Four of us went out 3 weekends ago and shot 14 snowshoe hares. Each hare must have weighed in around 6-10 pounds!

We would work small farm yards, two guys with rifles would sneak out in the field while guys with shotguns waited until they got into postion. The guys with shotguns would then walk into the farm yard and the rabbits would flee out of the bush into the open prairie where the rifle guys would pick them off. The remaining rabbits would then turn tail and head for cover in the bush, where the shotgunners would be waiting.

2 weekends ago our group got another half dozen.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I am jealous :x


----------



## skabir666 (Apr 1, 2006)

Where exactly you guys went, I am new to Manitoba want to know any crownland where I can go rabbit hunting this time of year.

Thanks
Rosh


----------



## Young'in (Feb 1, 2006)

Not to start a arguement but i can't see a hare weighing 10 pounds.

Heres a site a buddy of mine made up some great picks on it if ya want to check it out, just go up top where it says Pictures and Adds the go to hunting pictures. Theres some good ones.
http://142.227.155.6/


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Average weight of a snowshoe is 2-4 pounds with a really big one maybe hitting the 5 plus pound range.


----------

